# URGENT: Mom and 4 babies in Nor Cal



## werecatrising (Aug 22, 2008)

I just found out there is a dwarf mix and her 4 two week old babies at my county shelter. It is a very high kill shelter. I am surprised they are still there. I can take them out and foster them if I have homes for the babies lined up. I would love to keep them all, but that would just be too many. Please let me know if you can help. I really want to get them out of there.

I live an hour and a half east of Sacramento.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2008)

Bumping so folks will see this....


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Did you try contacting your local Rabbit Advocates? They are a no-kill shelter/fostering system for rabbits and might be able to help the most!


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 23, 2008)

Anybody?:sad: These guys really need to get out of there. I can help transport once they are old enough to leave mom.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 23, 2008)

What's the shelter's policy re: adoption fees? 

If your areais anything like Vancouver, can't imagine it being too difficult. Hang around the pet stores, subtlely chat up people around the rabbit cages andjust 'happen' to have some pics with you.  The trick making sure they get spayed and neutered and get GOOD homes. 

I'd rather see CraigsList ads with cute pics of the tiny babies and then only adopt them out to trackable people signing spay and neuter contracts. Get videos of their first exploring sessions and binkies etc, post that on CL. 

Picsput upin vets offices, etc, also work. Impulse adopting. It's so easy with babies. Stage one or two adoption events, put their pics on the flyer, andthey'll be gone. You'vegot enough time.to advertise them when they'reat their cutest. I honestly think you can take them and you won't get 'stuck' with them. 

Wish is was that easy for the larger five-year old pink-eyed white and plain black bunnies. 

Am I off base here? 



sas :?


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I took a pregnant mom in a few months ago. I really tried but only found homes for 2 of the 5. There are rabbits everywhere around here. Anytime you go to the feed store there is a cage out front. Just today I saw a litter of hotot looking buns.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 23, 2008)

That's so sad.  

Can you get pics of mom and the litter? 



sas :?


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 24, 2008)

I wasn't able to get to the shelter myself to get pictures. I have a couple somebody else took. I would be able to keep the mom and maybe one baby. There euthanasia date is next Wednesday.












Please let me know asap if you can help!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Rescue mods - I apologize for doing this without talking to y'all....but I posted a link to this thread in the main RO forum area. I figured we might have some new members from California who might be able to help out.

Has anyone contacted the Rabbit Haven about this? Is this in their normal area of CA for helping?


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 24, 2008)

*I can definitely help!* I volunteer at Second Chance Bunnies but I know that they are full. I have the room and resources to provide a home for one of the babies. I simply cannot sit by and watch these rabbits be euthanized when I can help. I already saw it happen at the Sacramento Animal Care and Regulation.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 26, 2008)

Argh, haven't been able to get online to check this, but I'm sure I can help as well, it's just a matter of arranging transport. 

What's the status? 



sas :?


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 27, 2008)

I picked them up today. Mom seems a little thin. She is pretty stressed so I haven't handled her or the babies yet. I'll post more tomorrow. I am really sleepy...


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so happy you got them out! 

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so glad you got them out...maybe after they settle in a bit you can take pictures or a video?

I love the white babies....ever since Zeus I've become a sucker for white rabbits...

Thank you so much for helping these bunnies....


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 31, 2008)

I took a few pictures today durring play time.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 31, 2008)

Being that adorableshould be a crime! :inlove:

Thanks for the picture updates, I was dieing for some new ones!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 31, 2008)

Words cannor even describe how beautiful they are...and you also for getting them out of there. 
I can't imagine it will be too difficult to find these buns a home..

simply gorgeous


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 6, 2008)

I am still looking for a home for one more baby. This will free up a run and let me get one of the at risk sacramento buns out!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 7, 2008)

What a beautiful crew!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

Which baby?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Sep 7, 2008)

I would be happy to take one, I have a Bun that is missing his buddy, who's getting Snipped Soon.

I'll be going to riverside CA on the 20th of Sept.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 7, 2008)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> I would be happy to take one, I have a Bun that is missing his buddy, who's getting Snipped Soon.
> 
> I'll be going to riverside CA on the 20th of Sept.


That would be awesome! Do you guys plan on driving or flying out?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Sep 7, 2008)

Driving as I live In Arizona *I'm near the AZ/CA/NV Borders*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

:shock:Awesomeness.


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 8, 2008)

I looked up Riverside on mapquest and got 3 seperate locations. Will you be in so cal or nor cal?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Sep 8, 2008)

There's three locations?:shock:

umm
I believe it's near Pasadena *not really close to it but near there. I thought. umm
[size="-1"]*17156 Krameria Ave.
Riverside, CA 92504-6123*[/size]

That's all I know because I'm going to a Rattie show there. But I don't know the instructions because my friend is driving and she knows where.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL (sorry, I had to laugh). Pasadena is only close to Riverside because they are in the same state. Riverside is out in desert:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Riverside&state=CA&address=17156+Krameria+Avenue#a/maps/m::6:33.879853:-117.363626:0::/e


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish it would work, but that's a really long drive for me.


----------

